# Best Timeshare Program for AZ/CA/NV



## nicemann (Jun 10, 2017)

I live in Phoenix and own a small resell timeshare at Wyndham.  Overall I like it but was wondering what other timeshare has good units within driving distance from Phoenix, prefer Southern CA, Northern AZ, and Vegas area.  To be honest I have not done a lot of research, figured I would reach out for suggestions.  Not sure if there are only places that have such cheap resell like Wyndham.  Really want a point program so I am not tied to one resort.

Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## presley (Jun 10, 2017)

Worldmark has lots of locations and is a point system. It will cost more to buy in, but your annual fees and other fees will be less than what you pay for Wyndham.


----------



## nicemann (Jun 10, 2017)

presley said:


> Worldmark has lots of locations and is a point system. It will cost more to buy in, but your annual fees and other fees will be less than what you pay for Wyndham.



Yeah I thought about them.  Wasn't sure if there was anything outside of Wyndham network.  Some Worldmark properties are already dual-owned by Wyndham and Worldmark so I can go to those already.  Still a possibility I may go with them.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 10, 2017)

HGVC has several Vegas and SoCal locations. Vegas would  be a good buy because those locations carry the lowest MF's in their system.


----------



## nicemann (Jun 10, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> HGVC has several Vegas and SoCal locations. Vegas would  be a good buy because those locations carry the lowest MF's in their system.



Last time I went to Vegas, stayed in a timeshare at Wyndham Grand Desert, walking to the strip I saw the Hilton Grand Vacations Club On The Boulevard was hooked up to Planet Hollywood.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 10, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Last time I went to Vegas, stayed in a timeshare at Wyndham Grand Desert, walking to the strip I saw the Hilton Grand Vacations Club On The Boulevard was hooked up to Planet Hollywood.


There are actually several HGVC resorts in Las Vegas. The one you saw attached to Planet Hollywood is known as Elara. There is one behind the Flamingo on the Strip, one farther north on the Strip, one next to the Westgate, and some units in Trump Tower.


----------



## nicemann (Jun 10, 2017)

Karen G said:


> There are actually several HGVC resorts in Las Vegas. The one you saw attached to Planet Hollywood is known as Elara. There is one behind the Flamingo on the Strip, one farther north on the Strip, one next to the Westgate, and some units in Trump Tower.



Thanks for the correction.  Was thinking about renting at the one next to the Planet Hollywood.


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 10, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Yeah I thought about them.  Wasn't sure if there was anything outside of Wyndham network.  Some Worldmark properties are already dual-owned by Wyndham and Worldmark so I can go to those already.  Still a possibility I may go with them.



I'd still recommend Worldmark. Really fabulously positioned all along west coast, and multiple resorts in CO, UT, NV & AZ.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 10, 2017)

I own a 2BR/2BA in Sedona that is in RCI Points. We have traveled timeshares all over the world on those points plus used it to host our grown kids when they lived in PHX. It was our best timeshare purchase. Resale, of course.

Jim


----------



## DAman (Jun 10, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> I'd still recommend Worldmark. Really fabulously positioned all along west coast, and multiple resorts in CO, UT, NV & AZ.



I too recommend WM.

With inventory specials and Monday Madness plus bonus time you could get a lot of use out of a small WM account.


----------



## nicemann (Jun 10, 2017)

DAman said:


> I too recommend WM.
> 
> With inventory specials and Monday Madness plus bonus time you could get a lot of use out of a small WM account.



Thanks never heard of the Monday Madness, just googled it and looks pretty interesting.


----------



## DAman (Jun 10, 2017)

For June and July WM has inventory specials for Balboa Park and Mission Valley. Albeit the pickings are slim now. At less than .07 per credit. In years past I have been able to piece together some great stays using these specials.

I'm looking for two bedroom WM Anaheim next week and still haven't given up hope using bonus time. Although I have acceptable hotels booked.....

WM is a good system if you like 3 stars(ok penthouse units are higher) and you like the locations. It is great for us because we go to San Diego and Seattle often.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 10, 2017)

The other system with good coverage in CA/NZ/AZ is Shell. MF are higher, but cheaper up front.


----------



## nuwermj (Jun 11, 2017)

Two smaller companies to look at are Welk Resorts and Grand Pacific. Welk deeded units trade well in II. We use it for many of the Marriott locations in the southwest (mainly Sep - April). Welk also has a point system and some of their new locations are available only to point owners. I know less about Grand Pacific resorts, but they have a number of location in California.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hyatt quality is hard to beat....


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 12, 2017)

I hate to keep mentioning this, if you want to have a LOT of (mostly) Western independent, well managed, well located resorts that have priority access to RCI and (some) to II, but consider VRI. You buy into them individually. Most (probably all) can be bought resale, and all have priority with Trading Places www.tradingplaces.com/ and RCI for something like 71 resorts. Now, they are not over-the-top luxury. Most don't have stainless kitchen appliances and granite counters, but all are well located and have owner controlled boards that are not beholden to corporate developers. Take a look: http://www.8664myvacation.com/rentHome.php This will give you an idea of locations. Remember, there is no ONE place to buy in. Just buy any week at any resort, and you're a member.

Jim


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 13, 2017)

Do you need a system? Why not buy something you like and will use often? Then if you want to trade it sometimes, trade it


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 13, 2017)

Where does Diamond system rank in all of this?  Not a Diamond owner but have exchanged into many of their properties in the western US.  Have never sat for presentation nor followed if their owners are happy or not.

Also, Vistana is a pretty decent ownership and while they don't have as much as WM, Diamond or Hyatt in the western US, properties are nice and trade fairly strongly w/ both II and RCI.

Right now, I would stear clear of any system connected with Wyndham until they can clean up the mess they are making.  Whatever we are seeing now will eventually roll into, and on top of, the Shell and WM systems.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 13, 2017)

DRI has two main issues - Maintenance Fees and if you buy Resell you can only use those Points directly in your Home Collection. You can use Resell Points to trade through II into another DRI Collection but then you are treated like a non-owner for such things as Daily Resort Fees


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 13, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> I hate to keep mentioning this, if you want to have a LOT of (mostly) Western independent, well managed, well located resorts that have priority access to RCI and (some) to II, but consider VRI. You buy into them individually. Most (probably all) can be bought resale, and all have priority with Trading Places www.tradingplaces.com/ and RCI for something like 71 resorts. Now, they are not over-the-top luxury. Most don't have stainless kitchen appliances and granite counters, but all are well located and have owner controlled boards that are not beholden to corporate developers. Take a look: http://www.8664myvacation.com/rentHome.php This will give you an idea of locations. Remember, there is no ONE place to buy in. Just buy any week at any resort, and you're a member.
> 
> Jim


I know several VRI owners and they are reasonably happy with what they own.  Have also traded into VRI properties.  OP started his ownership with Wyndham however and there is a difference in quality.  Wyndham is not Hyatt quality and VRI is not Wyndham quality.  VRI properties are decent but you will notice a difference.


----------



## nuwermj (Jun 14, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> DRI has two main issues - Maintenance Fees and if you buy Resell you can only use those Points directly in your Home Collection. You can use Resell Points to trade through II into another DRI Collection but then you are treated like a non-owner for such things as Daily Resort Fees



Do you know anyone who has used DRI resale point to trade through II? About a year ago Diamond changed their rule from resale point could not be used with II, to they can be used. But I cannot find anyone who has been successful. I am aware that Monarch and EU points work in II, but not points in the others collections (US, HI, CA, ILX).


----------



## nicemann (Jun 14, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> I know several VRI owners and they are reasonably happy with what they own.  Have also traded into VRI properties.  OP started his ownership with Wyndham however and there is a difference in quality.  Wyndham is not Hyatt quality and VRI is not Wyndham quality.  VRI properties are decent but you will notice a difference.



I am not a "high class" person.  I don't need granite counter tops and stainless steel appliances.  BellaWyn as you know I love Wyndham Flagstaff but I also like Wyndham Pinetop which may not be as nice.  Really just want a place to get away, that will have a full kitchen, washer and dryer, and living spaces with 2 bedrooms.  You know the problems Wyndham is having right now that is why I have not looked at getting more resell points and really want to open up the amount of different locations I can go to without paying an arm and a leg.  Maybe I should just wait around and see what happens and just rent from current owners at different timeshares.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 14, 2017)

nicemann said:


> I am not a "high class" person.  I don't need granite counter tops and stainless steel appliances.  BellaWyn as you know I love Wyndham Flagstaff but I also like Wyndham Pinetop which may not be as nice.  Really just want a place to get away, that will have a full kitchen, washer and dryer, and living spaces with 2 bedrooms.  You know the problems Wyndham is having right now that is why I have not looked at getting more resell points and really want to open up the amount of different locations I can go to without paying an arm and a leg.  Maybe I should just wait around and see what happens and just rent from current owners at different timeshares.


You did an awesome job with "rent to try" before jumping into a Wyndham ownership.  There are owners in all of the systems mentioned that rent.  It's a really smart, prudent approach to test driving a product before purchasing.

Also, IMO y'all have smarts and class.  Don't sell yourself short.  Quality of product is always a sujective personal thing.  We have experienced pretty much all levels of "quality" related to TS stays (we're old and been doing it for a lot longer than TUG has been around).  What usually makes the "getaway" is time with people you enjoy, regardless of what level of quality we choose.  I put the quality issue out there only as one of many things to consider when making a choice of what to buy.  For some, it makes a difference. 

We like Flag and Pinetop too, for different ressons.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 14, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> DRI has two main issues - Maintenance Fees and if you buy Resell you can only use those Points directly in your Home Collection. You can use Resell Points to trade through II into another DRI Collection but then you are treated like a non-owner for such things as Daily Resort Fees


I would add that DRI's sales tactics are notorious for being the very worst (with the possible exception of Westgate) in the entire industry. And given the incredibly low bar of sales integrity in the timeshare industry, that's saying something. From forging customer documents to bait and switch tactics to outright fraud. In addition, DRI's resale value is virtually non-existent. Personally, I wouldn't touch that system with a 100-foot pole.


----------



## jrogersok (Jun 17, 2017)

Worldmark is my recommendation.   We bought WorldMark specifically because of so many properties in the west.  Also the flexibility to book any number of nights within 10 months (red time between 10 and 13 months out require a 7 night stay but it can be grouped at multiple resorts).  Also if you can travel on short notice (within 15 days of arrival) you can book bonus time for a fee (can Beas low as $50/night) so that's a great benefit.     There are 31 resorts in the three states you listed.  I think you will be hard pressed to find another system with that many resorts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 17, 2017)

I own a VRI resort in Ft Lauderdale. 

RCI points owners gets at 13 months out get to book the HOME WEEK, at 12 months out booking window is the HOME RESORT and at 11 months out, get an early booking window of HOME GROUP resorts... other VRI resorts. At 10 months, any available RCI points can be booked.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 17, 2017)

I own a 2BR at Villas of Sedona in VRI, and RCI Points, and frankly it was my first TS (bought resale of course) and it's still my favorite, though I've only stayed there once. We have literally travelled the world on those points. Probably not the world's greatest bargain, 57,500 points for MF of about $750iirc, but we still can't use all the points for the way we travel. I think there are something like 115,000 in the account and no place we want to put forth the energy to go.

Jim


----------



## humor_monger (Jun 24, 2017)

I've recently picked up rentals through Veterans Holidays. There is also Armed Forces Holidays. Both are Wyndham. They show requirements to join but no followup to confirm you are or were in the military. I usually start looking on the $299/week specials and there is NO membership fee. Units are all over the world.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 24, 2017)

humor_monger said:


> I've recently picked up rentals through Veterans Holidays. There is also Armed Forces Holidays. Both are Wyndham. They show requirements to join but no followup to confirm you are or were in the military. I usually start looking on the $299/week specials and there is NO membership fee. Units are all over the world.



Aren't those the same things Wyndham rents out through RCI? I'm a Vet, and whenever I tried to use them, I found they weren't any different (or less expensive) and an RCI Extra Vacation. Maybe I missed something?

Dave


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,
I’m not sure if this question has been asked before, so I am apologizing in advance if it has:

Could you recommend a Timeshare in Las Vegas on The Strip, that is right up in the action.  It would be nice to walk in the evenings with friends when the heat cools, going shopping or going to shows, good restaurants, etc.  A pool would be a plus too.

Many thanks,
Carol


----------



## Karen G (Nov 21, 2017)

RNCollins said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you recommend a Timeshare in Las Vegas on The Strip, that is right up in the action.  It would be nice to walk in the evenings with friends when the heat cools, going shopping or going to shows, good restaurants, etc.  A pool would be a plus too.


HGVC at the Flamingo, HGVC at the Elara/Planet Hollywood, and Jockey Club (if you could get a view of the Bellagio fountains) are three that are in the center of the Strip. The Marriott Grand Chateau is also a close one.

If you come here in August, the heat may not cool in the evening, but the sun goes down so there's that!  There are many nights when we watch the evening news at 11 pm and the temperature is still at 100!


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 21, 2017)

Which one does Trump own?


----------



## Karen G (Nov 21, 2017)

RNCollins said:


> Which one does Trump own?


The Trump. It is near the Wynn & Encore and  the Fashion Show Mall on the northern part of the Strip.


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 21, 2017)

Karen G said:


> The Trump. It is near the Wynn & Encore and  the Fashion Show Mall on the northern part of the Strip.


 Thank you, ill stay clear of there.

Thanks for the help Karen!


----------



## Karen G (Nov 21, 2017)

RNCollins said:


> Thank you, ill stay clear of there.
> 
> Thanks for the help Karen!


It's a lovely property and there's no reason to avoid the area.


----------



## RichardL (Dec 11, 2017)

nicemann said:


> I live in Phoenix and own a small resell timeshare at Wyndham.  Overall I like it but was wondering what other timeshare has good units within driving distance from Phoenix, prefer Southern CA, Northern AZ, and Vegas area.  To be honest I have not done a lot of research, figured I would reach out for suggestions.  Not sure if there are only places that have such cheap resell like Wyndham.  Really want a point program so I am not tied to one resort.
> 
> Appreciate any suggestions.


I am surprised no one has yet to mention Marriott.  Units certainly in Ariz, So. Ca, and Las Vegas area.  You can pick up a Palm Desert 2 bdrm unit on Ebay for $5, and it locks off into 2 units with a maintains fee of $1250 for two locked lock units.  I have enjoyed ours for many years, and priority
if you trade thru ii say for Hawaii. PM if you have any questions.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 11, 2017)

Shell Vacation Resorts ... cheap/free. Wyndham brought them a few years ago. Western USA.


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 11, 2017)

We had owned 3 other timeshares when we bought into Worldmark.  We bought into the Worldmark system for mainly two reasons.  We started trading through RCI and almost all our trades went to different Worldmark properties and our other timeshares were week resorts and we were renting hotel rooms in between travels.  Once in Worldmark we could stay there a day or two between resorts in our travels.  We have 2 kids and live in California so traveled mostly by car to Arizona,Colorado,Utah,Oregon, and Washington.  
Twenty years later the kids are grown so flying to Hawaii,Texas,Missouri,New Mexico among others has worked out great. In retirement now using Bonus time and Inventory specials have just enhanced our ownership.
Bart


----------

